# What kind of chickens are these?



## julie55555 (Jul 8, 2013)

I got these from my sons kindergarten class any one have any idea ?


----------



## chickenfarmer20 (Jun 23, 2013)

White leghorn is the white one and my guess is Rhode Island Red or New Hampshire red on the other one.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

The 1st one could be one of many breeds and the 2nd one is a Red Star.


----------



## chickenfarmer20 (Jun 23, 2013)

That's what I was thinking but couldn't think of the name


----------



## julie55555 (Jul 8, 2013)

Ok thank you!


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

Amber link on the white one and red sex link.


----------

